# A pleasant night



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

What an incredible tray of treats. All paired with Makers and Adirondack Brewery IPAs. The LP was given to me by the tobacconist, a good friend, after I showed him the My Father. I couldn't take without giving in return so I tossed him a Fuente Shark. Deliciousness for everyone!

Ashton VSG Torpedo 
Liga Privada L40
My Father Lancero (bsttery died so no image.)


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 19, 2012)

My B&M has flying pigs in stock, BTW. But they are $28 a stick... If anyone is interested.


----------



## TAB (Dec 5, 2013)

Man, it must be nice to smoke indoors!


----------



## Rschwett (Dec 15, 2014)

Got LP#9's belicoso here by my place at Serious for $14.35 ea

Not sure how rare they are, but they usually have them here...


----------

